# New Mk2 V6 Owner



## Audi Russ (Feb 29, 2020)

Hi all,

I was supposed to be picking up a Z4 Coupe today but the seller called last minute to say the head gasket had gone so I pulled out. Needing a car found a black 58 plate 3.2 TT on Autotrader, went and saw it and bought it.

Drove it back this morning, it's awesome. It's covered 85,000 miles but has a full Audi and Independent service history with lots of Haldex oil changes etc etc and it drives like new. I was thinking R32 but for the money this is perfect. Apart from stone chipping on the bonnet and bumper it's mint, paid £5,400 which I think is a fair price all round. Nice guy who I bought it off too which always helps.

I think I might get the stone chips sorted out and put in an aftermarket head unit (it has Bose) and leave it at that.

Look forward to chatting with you all.

Thanks

Russ


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Russ, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

